# Awesome new color cactus pen



## MesquiteMan (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is a new "Original Cactus Pen"™ that I just finished. This is a new color I came up with that I call Magma Red and is on a Jr. Statesman that has been modified to make the main body 1/4" longer than normal. The stock length is just too short and uncomfortable to me. The finish is CA and the inside of the blank has been colored black.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Darley (Feb 20, 2009)

That cool Curtis nice cactus pen, look like you dye the cactus


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 20, 2009)

No, the skeletons are not dyed at all.  Purely natural!


----------



## USAFVET98 (Feb 20, 2009)

Beautiful pen and blank. I have to start casting with alumilite. I tried pr and just dont like it.


----------



## Darley (Feb 20, 2009)

even better, look like then you did 2 pour 1 clear and 1 red, I say this as I see some area more red than other part of the blank, or maybe my screen playing up



MesquiteMan said:


> No, the skeletons are not dyed at all.  Purely natural!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 20, 2009)

Nope, it is all one pour!  There are variations in the color for sure but the resin was all mixed complete and poured in one pour!  I have a technique that I use to get this effect!


----------



## Darley (Feb 20, 2009)

Curtis that great and I'm not going to ask you your secret, will wait that another person ask for me :biggrin::biggrin: I know the answer for this question now :biggrin:


----------



## rlofton (Feb 20, 2009)

Very, very nice Curtis.  What are you up posting at this time for?


----------



## jyreene (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm starting to like the Jr. Statesmen more and more seeing such great looking pens as this.  Magma Red is a perfect name for it.  It really brings to mind lava as it is cooling down.  Any plans to offer this new style up on your site?


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 20, 2009)

That is a beauty.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 20, 2009)

That's another beautiful cactus Curtis


----------



## johnnycnc (Feb 20, 2009)

Great looking effect, Curtis.
Very nice!


----------



## BigShed (Feb 20, 2009)

That looks very rich, great blank and good combo with the kit.


----------



## jackrichington (Feb 20, 2009)

WOW Curtis  striking


----------



## furini (Feb 20, 2009)

Fabulous pen - love the colours and the cactus shows through great.  Inspiring stuff!

Cheers

Stewart


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 20, 2009)

I really like that Curtis . This is my favorite style of kit . Goes well with your color of cactus .


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 20, 2009)

The colors that you have used work amazing together, great job.


----------



## Verne (Feb 20, 2009)

Curtis,
Very nice, as usual.
Vern


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Feb 20, 2009)

Breathtaking...........


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Feb 20, 2009)

Home run!


----------



## altaciii (Feb 20, 2009)

Curtis,
You've done it again.  Another great looking pen!


----------



## JasonM (Feb 20, 2009)

Beautiful pen.  I've really enjoyed seeing all these cactus variations!


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 20, 2009)

Curtis, nice pen and blank.  I really like the color and the chosen name for it.  As usual, quality work.


----------



## Maximil (Feb 20, 2009)

WONDERFUL 
Woud you sell me two of this blank ?


----------



## Skye (Feb 20, 2009)

See, just when I say "That's my favorite so far", you come along and make me eat my words. I'm now declaring this my favorite cactus combo.

If you just had a half inch more cactus up near that finial...


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 20, 2009)

Of the ones I've seen, that IS my favorite!  Looks so rich.


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 20, 2009)

Gorgeous pen.


----------



## broitblat (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to agree that it is an awesome new color.  It makes me think of a primeval electric storm 

  -Barry


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 20, 2009)

broitblat said:


> It makes me think of a primeval electric storm



EXACTLY! I can almost see dinosaurs trying to hide under trees as the sky opens up and nature lets loose her fury...

It's amazing what a simple pen can conjure in the mind's eye.

Gorgeous pen Curtis: My favourite too.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Ligget (Feb 20, 2009)

Curtis that is the best cactus skeleton pen I have ever seen, awesome colour and a great picture too!


----------



## novop711 (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice looking!


----------



## mitchm (Feb 20, 2009)

Curtis, that is absobloodylootly stunning.....I just got to get some!


----------



## Mudder (Feb 20, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> Nope, it is all one pour!  There are variations in the color for sure but the resin was all mixed complete and poured in one pour!  I have a technique that I use to get this effect!




Who are you trying to kid?

Your "technique" is called OOPS!


----------



## stoneman (Feb 20, 2009)

Curtis,
Now that one is really a beauty! Great choice of colors & kit.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree with  some of the others.........Has to be my favorite.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 20, 2009)

My wife ooohs and aaahhhs (like at the fireworks) each time I show her your cactus pens. Her first words, what was it 2 1/2 years ago when you first showed them, were, "That looks like lightning!" She's a great fan of your work.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 20, 2009)

You still have my mailing address, right?


----------



## bitshird (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice pen Curtis, I really like the color and it goes so nice with that  Jr. Statesman


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 21, 2009)

Skye said:


> If you just had a half inch more cactus up near that finial...


 
It goes all the way up on the other side.  That is just one of the little quirks of working with cactus.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 21, 2009)

Maximil said:


> WONDERFUL
> Woud you sell me two of this blank ?


 
Maximil, These will be available on my site as soon as I get some more resin.


----------



## mostangrypirate (Feb 21, 2009)

pefect name for the color. lovin the cactus. if it is not a trade secret of yours....how can i get my hands on some "skeletons" as you called it? I dont want to drive the country side tearing up every cactus i see.  BUT I WILL.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice looking pen Curtis.  I like the color.  What do you think it would look like if you colored the inside of the blank white or silver?


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 21, 2009)

Just want I need another blank, but I will be honored to own this one.  Thanks Curtis


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you Curtis. You kept it clean and eligant. I've seen a lot of beautiful blanks with what I consider gaudy Fittings...I'll be watching for you to make some of those available.

       Mr Vic


----------



## Stick Rounder (Feb 23, 2009)

Beautiful Pen!!  I would like two blanks when your resin arrives.


----------



## Dario (Feb 23, 2009)

This is probably my favorite cactus color as well.  Good job as always Curtis!


----------



## gketell (Feb 23, 2009)

Definitely my favorite.  I can hardly wait for them to get onto your website!!
GK


----------



## Munsterlander (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## jyreene (Feb 24, 2009)

I have to agree with everyone.  I can't wait to see them on your site.  You've definitely have a loyal customer in me with you "Original Cactus Pen"™ line.  I already have a few people that I want to make them gifts with them.


----------



## CaptG (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome job.   I have been thinking about getting a cactus blank and this one may have pushed me over the edge.


----------

